

Outside.in switches to Rails - toffer
http://blog.outside.in/2008/01/22/outsidein-switches-to-rails/

======
guy_davis
Definitely aston. I love Rails and am using it for my personal project
(<http://www.babynamemap.com/>). However, every time I've been given the
opportunity to "rewrite" some big feature/app/module, the 2nd attempt is
hugely improved. It's always tighter, even when rewriting in the same
language.

Simply having a better understanding of the problem domain and total solution
makes the 2nd pass a better implementation. I'd guess the bulk of the benefits
Outside.in experienced are due that "rewrite effect". Rails no doubt
contributed though since it is a nice framework.

------
aston
Were the code savings due to the change of language or the rewrite itself? My
experience with PHP and Ruby leads me to believe that basically anything Rails
does can be done on the LAMP stack assuming you have the discipline.

------
thomasfl
This topic could be the basis of a great master thesis or paper. To what
extent is a programming language and a framework useful for golf programming,
ie as few lines of code as possible.

